# Second Worldmark lawsuit settlement (Wixon case)



## sue1947 (Nov 7, 2010)

The second lawsuit brought against Wyndhams (the Wixon case) has a proposed settlement.  It's complicated and very long.  The complete version is posted at www.wmowners.com in the Worldmark/Trendwest/Wyndham thread (you need to be registered at wmowners to access this thread).  
The settlement takes units and credits out of Wyndham's control, eliminates funtime for future Travelshare owners, and reduces the credits needed to book some of the newer higher priced resorts.  Sounds great, but on closer inspection, maybe not.  As in everything, the devil is in the details and the details don't sound very good.  This will have a huge impact on Worldmark and all WM owners need to analyze this carefully.   There's a discussion thread on wmowners.com as well; check it out and join the discussion.   

My take:  short term pain for Wyndham in exchange for long term gain (free rein to do whatever they want).  For owners, the reverse:  short term and small gain in exchange for long term pain; I'll opt out if I can figure out how.  

Sue


----------



## Firehack (Nov 14, 2010)

*Pain?*

Sue,
What are some of the long term pains? I am a new WMowner and didn't know about the lawsuit.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 14, 2010)

The biggest pain for owners is that it essentially allows them to ignore the bylaws in the long term.  It specifically states they can't be sued for violating the governing documents; so if we catch them doing the same thing again, there is no recourse. 

I tried to summarize it all, and it's too complicated.  Please register at www.wmowners.com and read the thread on this issue.  

Sue


----------

